# Sword of the Stars Runden Problem



## €eld (4. April 2011)

So ich hab mal nach langem wieder das Rundenbasierte Weltraumstrategiespiel "Sword of the Stars" rausgekramt. Jetzt weis ich auch wieder warum ich überhaupt aufgehört habe das zu spielen 
Ab Runde 100 beginnt es schon langsam, aber Runde 150 ist es schon deutlich und ab Runde 200 schon fast nicht mehr spielbar
Ich muss ja immer links unten auf "Runde beenden" klicken, dann läuft ein Timer von 3 runter bis die Runde wirklich zu Ende ist. Ab Runde 150 dauert das dann bis zu 10 Sekunden bis nach dem Timer es wieder weitergehen kann. Bei mir hat es manchmal schon 30 Sekunden gedauert bis eine Runde beendet wurde ( bei der ca. 200. Runde ).
Das Spiel ist von 2006, an meinem System kanns nicht liegen 

- Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3 GHz
- Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC
- 5 GiByte RAM ( DDR2-667, CL5 )

Hoffe es kann mir hier einer helfen


----------



## €eld (6. April 2011)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## €eld (9. April 2011)

Nach oben damit


----------



## €eld (18. April 2011)

*push*


----------



## Murxwitz (18. April 2011)

ist bei mir auch so
tipp: auf den button drücken und wärend den 3 sek raustappen wenns dann in der taskleiste gelb blinkt ist die runde fertig


----------

